
 Shinmun, a small and beautiful blog engine - nickb
http://www.matthias-georgi.de/2008/9/shinmun-a-small-and-beautiful-blog-engine.html
======
iuguy
Interesting thoughts about the PHP comments store. Perhaps some sort of
comment service integration would keep things lightweight?

~~~
grag
js-kit's comments addon would work if you don't care about having accounts.
It's very customizable.

